# Hey!



## iandy (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey all

I'm Andy, this board looked great for information and seems like everyone is really friendly and easy to approach unlike some tech boards! Can't wait to get into it more. 

I'm going to add more comments on posts now  

Speak to you all soon


----------



## soundlight (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome! Always glad to have more people. Just make sure to either stay clear of metric and the pirates vs. ninjas battle, or take a very, very clear side...or accept the consequences...


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Andy. We are friendly but nosy so tell us about yourself. Are you a student? A professional? Somewhere in the middle? Do you have a website for the place you work? Post what you know and ask what you don't. There aren't a lot of UK folks around here, but there are plenty of UK criminal outcasts. Don't be afraid of the Aussies, they are MOSTLY Harmless... although I think one of them stole Van's watch a while back.


----------



## Van (Sep 20, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> ...................... Don't be afraid of the Aussies, they are MOSTLY Harmless... although I think one of them stole Van's watch a while back.


 
My watch would be useless to an Aussie, it doesn't tell metric time. 

Welcome aboard Andy! Good to have you aboard. I'll echo Gaff and ask about your background, or if you don't have a background, what are you interested in pursuing? we have all sorts about.


----------

